# question about the crankshaft



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Are all the crankshafts of the n.a. 2.5 l engines cast ones or do there exist also forged ones?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

There are forged cranks in some...but there has been no way of telling which motor had it and which didn't. There us no rhyme or reason why VW gave forged vs cast. Its luck of the draw without tearing the motor down to check

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> There are forged cranks in some...but there has been no way of telling which motor had it and which didn't. There us no rhyme or reason why VW gave forged vs cast. Its luck of the draw without tearing the motor down to check
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Thanks for the info!
Because of the turbo project I am working on I asked the question.
I hope I am a lucky one, did not delay the engine so far.
If the crank is a cast one I still have the option to go for the RS crankdhaft.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you doing a full internal build? I am not sure about whether the crank from the ttrs will even work.it's likely, but if i were you I'd just tear the motor down and build it. My turbo project has been bullet proof and i am not sure what crank i have. Why worry about it though? It's already known as a stout little motor. So the crank shouldn't be worried about.the rings on the pistons though? Yeah those are the weakest link

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Are you doing a full internal build? I am not sure about whether the crank from the ttrs will even work.it's likely, but if i were you I'd just tear the motor down and build it. My turbo project has been bullet proof and i am not sure what crank i have. Why worry about it though? It's already known as a stout little motor. So the crank shouldn't be worried about.the rings on the pistons though? Yeah those are the weakest link
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


I will sure do a full internal build, that's why I asked the question.
Connecting rods (Auto Verdi) and the original RS3 pistons will find their way inside.
Change the valves is also estimated.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Why not look into what integrated engineering can do.you will need some much stronger internals over what the factory can provide

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Why not look into what integrated engineering can do.you will need some much stronger internals over what the factory can provide
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Auto Verdi piston rods are absolutely top quality, a lot of track- and rallye cars here in Europe are using this rods.
The original RS 3 pistons are also not weak ones.
Wich valves I am gonna use is not yet dicided but I am thinking about Ferrea.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll have a stout set up I'm sure. What compression ratio are you planning to get? The ferrea valves are purely amazing.have you checked out what integrated engineering offers for the 2.5 though? I think you'll be pretty amazed at what they offer.they are the one stop shop for us guys in the u.s.a. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> You'll have a stout set up I'm sure. What compression ratio are you planning to get? The ferrea valves are purely amazing.have you checked out what integrated engineering offers for the 2.5 though? I think you'll be pretty amazed at what they offer.they are the one stop shop for us guys in the u.s.a.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Sorry I did not answer so quick, the battery charger of my laptop crashed.
The compression ratio will be the same as the RS3: about 1 : 10.
Its high but I don't go for high power at the end but fot a lot of torqe at low rpm.
We have 100 octaan over here so I don't expect any problems. 
What do you mean by the ferrea valves are purely amazing?
I will check out what Intergrated Enginering offers for the 2.5 but I think you agree that buying parts in Europe is a better option fot me. If there are any problems it's more easy to go back to the salesman.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ferrea makes some of the finest sets of valves.they're amazing! 10:1 compression naturally aspirated? Or are you going turbo? If you're going to run that high of a compression ratio have you looked into water methanol injection? That could be your golden ticket to making reliable power

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Ferrea makes some of the finest sets of valves.they're amazing! 10:1 compression naturally aspirated? Or are you going turbo? If you're going to run that high of a compression ratio have you looked into water methanol injection? That could be your golden ticket to making reliable power
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Thanks for the answor on my question about the ferrea valves.
From what I heard over here they should be the best there is at the moment.
I am going turbo and I dont think I need a water metanol injection because of the way I am using my car.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Your build is epic! Thanks for sending those pictures! Gonna have yourself quite a quick little beast

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Your build is epic! Thanks for sending those pictures! Gonna have yourself quite a quick little beast
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


post pics, please?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> post pics, please?


Fred I'll let him send them but they're great

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------

